Ask HN: Would your company consider guaranteeing homeloans to attract employees? - andrewstuart
======
shoo
Some businesses that are already in the business of selling home loans (banks)
offer more flexible home loans to their employees, subject to conditions...

Anecdotally, this seems to be of interest to some younger employees who want
to get a mortgage but don't have enough saved for standard home loan.

This is arguably win-win : an employee who wants to get a home loan is able to
do so earlier in career with less cash saved (although likely at cost of a
somewhat expensive loan), the bank is able to sell a loan at a relatively high
rate to an eligible employee but with reduced risk from having a lot more
inside information about the employee's source of income from salary & job
security.

But I am not sure if any of these employees knew about this perk before
accepting a job offer to work at the bank!

------
byoung2
I don't know if it is feasible in tech where the typical stint at a company is
just a few years, but a mortgage is decades. My wife works at Kaiser hospital
which does this for doctors, up to $200k interest deferred, and then forgiven
after 10 years. If you leave before that time, the loan is due immediately.

~~~
NonEUCitizen
Is it pro rata if she leaves Kaiser before 10 years?

~~~
byoung2
She is is a nurse, so she is not eligible for that program. I only became
aware of the program because she mentioned a doctor there who had to refinance
to pay it back when he left Kaiser. I guess you pay no interest for 10 years,
and when you hit 10 years they forgive the interest entirely but if you leave
before 10 years the full amount plus interest becomes due immediately.

------
badrabbit
They should instead guarantee interest free loan backed by your house if you
stay with them over a year. That way if they go belly up you have that loan to
so something yourself or while you look for the next gig. Removes some of the
risks .

